# Who knows " NANOQ " , formerly named " GROENLAND ", german built stern trawler



## Pierre

*Who knows " NANOQ " , formerly named " GROENLAND ", german built stern trawler*

Hello,

I try to find photographs of the " NANOQ " 72 meters long ex shrimp stern trawler of Greenland, formerly called " GROENLAND " when she was built by german shipyard for a german fishing company in the 50's or 60's.

Thanks


Pierre


----------



## nicolina

Nanok was built by A/G Weser in 1960 as Grønland for Ludvig Jansen
of Bremerhaven.
Sold to Boulogne owners and re-named Le Wimereux
Sold to Greenland and re-named Nanok
Sold locally and renamed Frode Sørensen
Sold to Turkey late 80thies


----------



## hyde

*Nanoq Trawl*

She was broken up in 1999 as Polar Trawl. 

http://www.miramarshipindex.org.nz/ship/list?search_op=OR&IDNo=5136529

I was onboard her in 1984.


----------



## Svend Albrechtsen

nicolina said:


> Nanok was built by A/G Weser in 1960 as Grønland for Ludvig Jansen
> of Bremerhaven.
> Sold to Boulogne owners and re-named Le Wimereux
> Sold to Greenland and re-named Nanok
> Sold locally and renamed Frode Sørensen
> Sold to Turkey late 80thies


Dear Nicolina
In 1972/1973 I served at the Island Command Faeroes as executive for rescue operations. In spring 1973 a french trawler named "Le Wimereux" was on fire 60 nm east of the islands. We managed to stop the fire and get the ship into the port of Thorshavn to finish up the firefighting and search for three sailors lost during the accident.

I am wondering if it is the same ship You refer to in Your catalogue. If it is so, I am looking for some information of the incident

Yours sencerely
Svend Albrechtsen
capt. RDN (retd)


----------

